# Boat Wraps



## pdrdtd (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey folks we are wholesalers to the trade. I am offering you our pricing for your boats, teams, family, business, put it on you boat.

Call me for a price. 850-450-0788


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

have a website, where I can look at a few you have done?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you do trailers? Our Boy Scout Troop is looking for something for their trailer if the price is right....Troop is not that rich....If you needed the tax break.....they have been thinking about painting so I am just asking......


----------



## pdrdtd (Sep 12, 2008)

why don't you give me a call and we will see what we can do> 450-0788 Call me Monday please.


----------



## pdrdtd (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Jim 

The web site is www.bigimagegraphics.com I am not sure there are any boat photos in there but you can see the other things we have one and what we bring to the table.

Thanks for asking..


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I see at the bottom of your page "Richmond Va."???


----------

